# A Father’s Day message...from OJ Simpson



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2019)

This guy.  LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140076529478594561


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2019)

You'd think Mother's Day would be hard on him since his kids grew up without their mom...


----------



## Raptor (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't know he was taking a stab at twitter.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess cutting the head off of your children's mother is a good way to assure you get all the attention on Father's Day.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2019)

Raptor said:


> I didn't know he was taking a stab at twitter.



A cutting remark.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2019)

Q: Why did OJ's kids want to live with their dad? 
A: They knew they could get away with murder. 

Q: Did you hear about OJ's new margerine endorsement? 
A: I can't believe I'm Not Guilty. 

Q: What's the difference between OJ and Colonel Sanders? 
A: Colonel Sanders cuts up his chicks before he batters them. 

Q: What did Michael Jackson say to O.J. Simpson? 
A: "Don't worry, I'll take care of the kids."


----------



## Grunt (Jun 18, 2019)

That dude is a clown who should never be allowed to speak in public and give his opinion on anything whatsoever - especially anything concerning parenting!

But, I tend to be hard on murderers....


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 18, 2019)

Grunt said:


> That dude is a clown who should never be allowed to speak in public and give his opinion on anything whatsoever - especially anything concerning parenting!
> 
> But, I tend to be hard on murderers....



I feel the same way about most politicians. I mean, none of them have ever been accused of murder and walked....right?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2019)

Q: What do the Pittsburgh Steelers and O.J. Simpson have in common?
A: They both beat up on the Browns.

Q: Who's the most famous Los Angeles Dodger?
A: O.J. Simpson.

Q: What do O.J. and Pee-Wee Herman have in common?
A: They were both arrested for abusing their loved ones.

Q: What is the difference between O.J. and David Letterman?
A: There is absolutely nothing funny about David Letterman.

Q: Why can't Heidi Fleiss and O.J. play golf together?
A: Because Heidi Fleiss is a hooker and O.J. is a slicer.

Q: Why wasn't prison life much different from playing for the Bills?
A: Because he still had big guys opening holes for him.


----------



## Box (Jun 19, 2019)

Orenthal is the man - 25th anniversary of his arrest for NOT nearly cutting off his wife's head and after a few reports of threatening a dude with 'knife emojis' he already has over 600,000 followers

Let get OJ to run for president.  The fucked up people formerly known as American citizens  seem to enjoy HIS Twitter posts as much or more than they enjoy the shit our politicians currently offer up on the twitter box.

Lets just embrace the direction that our national culture is moving and offer up OJ for president - then head chopping mother fuckers in the middle east will think twice when he have a guy in the White House that ain't afraid to tweet knife emoji threats at his opponents.

On second thought - we got that now - and OJ never clotheslined Vince McMahon on TV
Fuck you OJ - get off of Twitter


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2019)

You guys might remember Norm MacDonald used to take the piss out of OJ back in the 90s on SNL. 

Well, now he's got direct access to him. https://twitter.com/normmacdonald/with_replies


----------



## Centermass (Jun 19, 2019)

"If it doesn't feet, thou must not Tweet"


----------

